# DXP (diseño de placas)



## shocky (Feb 19, 2007)

Estoy usando el DXP y no se como hacer para que todas las pistas que trazo sean de 40mil en ves de 10mil. Me vuelvo loco cambiando una por una.
Si alguien sabe como se hace, por favor deme una mano.
Gracias.


----------



## chuko (Feb 19, 2007)

Tenes que definir una regla para cambiar el tamaño grosor de las pistas.

Para hacer eso vas al menu Design/Rules; se abre el cuadro de diálogo PCB Rules and Constraints Editor

Busca en el árbol de la izquierda Design Rules/Routing/Width/Width_All, ahi podes configurar los grosores que quieras para diferentes nets. Podes crear también filtros mas específicos sobre que pistas vas a aplicar las reglas.


----------



## shocky (Feb 20, 2007)

Gracias. Pero sigo con el problema. He cambiado lo que me digieste pero las pistas sigue estando en 10mill y las nuevas que trazo tambien. Me fijo nuevamente en la configuracion que me digeiste y figura 40mil. Porque no las dibuja como esta en esos parametros?
Gracias


----------



## JV (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola shocky, en la regla que te indica el ancho de las pistas tienes la opcion de ancho minimo, preferido y maximo. Pero para que te cambia cuando trazas la pista debes hacer un clic en cualquier lado (digamos un pad) y presionas TAB, de esta forma aparecen las propiedades de la pista y la puedes cambiar tramo a tramo o dejarla en el ancho que quieras, siempre y cuando este dentro del rango definido en las reglas.

La tecla TAB te muestra las propiedades de cualquier componente que estes por colocar, ya sea pad, via, pista, etc

Saludos..

PD: me alegro verte de vuelta por estos lados.


----------



## shocky (Feb 20, 2007)

Que tal javier. Tanto tiempo.
Che sigo con el mismo problema.
Ahi coloque una imagen de que es lo que tengo configurado en rules, en la seccion de tracks.
Pero asi y todo las pistas me las sigue dibujando en 10mil en ves de 40mil.
Y la verdad es que no tengo ganas de pasar las cientos de pistas una por una a 40 mil, es un laburo de monos.
Saludos.


----------



## JV (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola shocky, estuve comparando con las reglas de mi programa y hay un par de diferencias, te las paso: 

Routing/Width/Width_1     en tu caso
Routing/Width/Common   en el mio

Unique ID vacio en mi caso

no me cierra que esa sea la causa, pero quien sabe..

Respecto a tener que cambiar una por una, no es necesario, se selecciona una pista y se hace clic derecho, se elige Find Similar Objects, en las opciones que te aparecen selecciones el layer donde trabajas, el ancho que quieres cambiar, 10mil en tu caso, presionas Ok y se habre la ventana del Inspector, cambias el ancho al deseado, 40mil en tu caso y presionas Enter, luego cierras la ventana y presionas Clear abajo a la derecha.

Saludos...


----------

